# Decent single for the Boys



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

They reported two seen with this one making it to the cooler.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Sweet! :thumbsup: How long was the flounder?


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

The cooler is 14.25 inches wide. 17 to 18 inches im guessing.


----------



## NASTY (Jun 5, 2011)

Good looking Flounder.


----------

